# Water testing kit strips



## mlgt (14 Jul 2009)

I was wondering how I am meant to read these. I got a few strips from a friend and he said just google the results....

Anyways, I was thinking if members could post pics of their test results from strip kits.

This can give me an indication and something to compare with.

Else should I just go and buy a test kit that comes with test tube type aparatus?


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Jul 2009)

Hi,
    I've got a better idea: why not just throw them away or give them back to your friend? Test strips are among the least accurate of all test kits. Most folks here have learned not to use test kits in general and not to trust test strips in particular. You have to think about what it is that you are trying to accomplish with these kits and whether they actually help you. In most cases you can deduce the situation in the tank simply by looking at your plants. Test kits are also very much advocated by those who think nutrients cause algae so their use is generally a bad combination of inaccuracy and misinformation. This usually leads to algal blooms.

Cheers,


----------



## mlgt (15 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

I was just told to give an update on my water parameters and he just gave me a few strips to see and record the info thats all.

I agree on the fact by looking at plants gives me an idea on how the tank is going, however I have only started planting the last 2 months and just recently upgraded to a 180l tank in which I think possibly the lights need chaning.

But I will learn along the way.

R


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Jul 2009)

there isnt really much need for them once a tank is establishes. Any ammonia produced, even whats undectable to a test kit, you will know about because you will probably get an algal bloom, so you can always do a waterchange to help.


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Jul 2009)

mlgt said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I was just told to give an update on my water parameters and he just gave me a few strips to see and record the info thats all.
> 
> ...


Well, maybe it would be better to give us an idea of what problem you're having and the context under which the person asked you to perform a test. There may be a good reason, and there may be a way of determining the information other than via the test strip.

There are only 2 real reasons that lights absolutely _need_ to be replaced:
1. When the light switch is selected to the ON position the light bulb does not illuminate.
2. You prefer a different color light bulb for aesthetic purposes.

Again, we really need to understand the context in which you feel these actions need to be performed. Are you experiencing some difficulty with plant growth? Did someone advise you to perform a test or to change your bulb as a result of this difficulty? This is my immediate suspicion. If this indeed is the case, then I can categorically tell you that in both cases the answer is no, you don't need to do any of these actions, but you may need to perform other, more effective actions. Could you elaborate a bit more?

Cheers,


----------

